# On-One Pompetamine SS commuter build



## NateHawk (Aug 19, 2011)

I should finish it sometime this coming week when the wheelset arrives.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6223918747/" title="On-One Pompetamine Build by mtbikernate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6098/6223918747_f968569897.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="On-One Pompetamine Build"></a>

The wheelset isn't anything terribly special, but build to be solid and commute-friendly. Shimano 629 hubs (frame requires mtb spacing and recommends centerlock disc hubs), Velocity Dyad black reflective rims, straight gauge DT spokes, red nips.

I'm putting mustache bars on it: On-One Mungo bars with Tektro RL520 levers.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6224440770/" title="On-One Pompetamine Build by mtbikernate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6042/6224440770_bc107a2370.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="On-One Pompetamine Build"></a>

I'm starting with a 46/18 combo so if I want something taller, I have some room to just get a smaller cog.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

the red bits are going to look nice


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## NateHawk (Aug 19, 2011)

almost finished. only thing left is to get centerlock disc rotors. When On-One says they recommend centerlock discs, they're not kidding. I'm glad I got centerlock hubs. I was just going to use adapters to run the 6 bolt rotors I already had. the bolt heads won't clear the fork leg, so I had to break down and order some centerlock rotors. I'm holding off on pics at this point until it's done.

I've taken it up and down my street (brakeless, using hills and grass to stop) and it's going to be a fun bike. and wow, I really like the Brooks saddle. my first time riding one, and it's seriously comfy. I can't even tell I'm sitting on a bike. when the saddle on my mtb wears out, I'm going to replace it with a Brooks, I think.


----------



## NateHawk (Aug 19, 2011)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6278187119/" title="On-One Pompetamine by mtbikernate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6095/6278187119_98d6248e39.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="On-One Pompetamine"></a>

All done...for now. Rear rack coming eventually. Fenders...that'll be awhile. Tires are too big to fit fenders, so I'll just rock them as-is for now. They'll be my dry weather tires, I guess. If this drought ever breaks, I'll get some smaller tires so I can fit full fenders.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

NateHawk said:


> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6278187119/" title="On-One Pompetamine by mtbikernate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6095/6278187119_98d6248e39.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="On-One Pompetamine"></a>
> 
> All done...for now. Rear rack coming eventually. Fenders...that'll be awhile. Tires are too big to fit fenders, so I'll just rock them as-is for now. They'll be my dry weather tires, I guess. If this drought ever breaks, I'll get some smaller tires so I can fit full fenders.


Sweet....what size tires?


----------



## larryo108 (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful bike. I am now certainly interested in that for my next bike.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## NateHawk (Aug 19, 2011)

Dave Hickey said:


> Sweet....what size tires?


38mm Specialized Crossroads. There's plenty of width, but the tires are too tall to also fit fenders. I need to go down to a 35mm tire to fit fenders.

I was hoping the reflective finish on the rims would be more brilliant. It's really barely noticeable under the camera flash. 

It's not obvious in this pic that the frame is painted with glow-in-the-dark paint, but if you saw it during the daylight, you'd be able to tell that it's a subtle effect under lights. it glows a bright neon green when it's really dark.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

NateHawk said:


> 38mm Specialized Crossroads. There's plenty of width, but the tires are too tall to also fit fenders. I need to go down to a 35mm tire to fit fenders.
> 
> I was hoping the reflective finish on the rims would be more brilliant. It's really barely noticeable under the camera flash.
> 
> It's not obvious in this pic that the frame is painted with glow-in-the-dark paint, but if you saw it during the daylight, you'd be able to tell that it's a subtle effect under lights. it glows a bright neon green when it's really dark.


It's a beautiful build...very well done


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

I really like the Pompetamine frame. The aesthetic nerd in me, though, cringes at the way the shift cable looks along the top tube with only 2 cable guides*. Why, On-One, whhhhhyyyyyyy?



*Obviously not a problem in this case. The ride looks great, Nate!


----------



## NateHawk (Aug 19, 2011)

I got some sunshine pics today.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6332997450/" title="On-One Pompetamine Commuter by mtbikernate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6033/6332997450_4d212c4a2c_m.jpg" width="160" height="240" alt="On-One Pompetamine Commuter"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6332248317/" title="On-One Pompetamine Commuter by mtbikernate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6033/6332248317_0a35bf62bf_m.jpg" width="240" height="160" alt="On-One Pompetamine Commuter"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6332999636/" title="On-One Pompetamine Commuter by mtbikernate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6114/6332999636_0a89a1513d_m.jpg" width="240" height="160" alt="On-One Pompetamine Commuter"></a>

look at the tight clearance between the rotor and the fork...whew!
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6332249729/" title="On-One Pompetamine Commuter by mtbikernate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6222/6332249729_bf57a6dfee_m.jpg" width="160" height="240" alt="On-One Pompetamine Commuter"></a>


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

great looking build.....very very nice


----------

